# Need 10" Table Saw Recommendation for DIY-er



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there,

First post on this site. I need some 10" table saw recommendations from you folks. I've been working with wood since I was kid, but at 46 I've finally decided to spend the money on a solid and workman-like 10" table saw so I can undertake some small DIY-type projects around the house.

I'm thinking specifically of some small furniture projects, especially electric guitar-related furniture; new hardwood flooring for the house; and maybe a new wooden fence for the dog. I am NOT looking for something that will let me easily cut up large piece of plywood. Think SMALL.

I also need something that will work well in a small space. This will have to go in my 2-car garage. 1 side of the garage is my "shop" but I have very little room available. It also needs to have attachments for a sawdust bag or other accessories to limit the amount of mess in the rest of the garage. I've been building small radio controlled airplanes and gliders in this area for years, but now I'm looking to scale up to some bigger projects.

I looked at some lower-end table saws at Sears today in the $200 to $250 range. They seemed kinda cheaply made. I want something dependable and solid that will last for at least a decade...if not two. My granddad had an old Sears Craftsman saw from the 50's or 60', and all he ever did to that was oil it and replace the blade now and again. I don't know if such things are even made nowadays...

However, whatever I end up buying must also be a good value. I'd really like to spend less than $400.

I have a Dewalt power drill that I love, and I was pretty impressed with the Dewalt 10" table saw I looked at today, but it would be a stretch to pay that kind of money unless there were a really compelling reason to get a Dewalt.

Anyway, these are my random through with respect to buying a table saw. Please help me out with suggestions, pro or con. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

go to www.grizzly.com
very well crafted table saws for a good price.
their customer service is great too.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Armchair,
Welcome to the forum. There has been a lot of discussion lately on table saws. Do a search on this site and you will find a lot of good info. I will say some members have recently bought the Ridgid model that is getting phased out in favor of the new granite top model. There was just a thread on this one again yesterday. I think its a model 3660 or something like that. If you check your local home depots, you can probably still get one for $399.00. Seems like a good saw for a very good price.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Armchair Bronco said:


> My granddad had an old Sears Craftsman saw from the 50's or 60', and all he ever did to that was oil it and replace the blade now and again. I don't know if such things are even made nowadays...


These very same saws are on craigslist all day long for $100 or less.

Or visit a local auction. 

My father-in-law found mine at a local(to him) auction for $50. 2 extensions, workable fence, passable miter gauge. I've had to oil the table, and change the blade. :^)


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Ridgid 3650/3660 that is on sale for $400 at Home Depot is basically an updated version of the saw your grandfather had. They're getting scarce, so don't hesitate, and if do find one, snag it...you can always return if you change your mind. 

AFAIK, Emerson took over the manufacture of the Sears contractor saws in the 60s or 70s from King Seeley, then TTI/Ryobi made them from 1997-2004...all basically the same guts with different fence and wing options. Emerson started selling the same saw under the Ridgid name in 1997, then contracted with TTI/Ryobi to manufacture the saw for them in 2004, so there's a direct tie in with all these saws. 

A good used saw is also an excellent way to get a lot for you money. 

The Delta from Lowe's is a good saw that's worth a look but will run over $500 with the fence.


----------



## BORKBOB (Feb 9, 2009)

I used the DeWalt DW 744 as a kitchen installer and it was very adequate. It is a direct drive saw with a universal motor. LOUD. 

I would hesitate to recommend a portable saw for a home shop. There are ways to deal with the space issue and you will inevitably take on a project where a full-size saw table will be appreciated, if not necessary. 

I agree about the Ridgid 3650 or 3660. A lot of saw for the money and I have not heard a discouraging word on several forums.


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Let's assume for the sake of argument that all of these were about the same price and the same reliability level.

If I wanted to pick a winner based on which saw was better for small projects (like smallish boxes, or small pieces of furniture, and so on) is there one saw that's clearly in the lead?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For your shop's cleanliness, and your health, forget a dust collection bag, and make sure you get a saw capable of hooking up to at the very least a shop vac. (You do have a shop vac right?). 

I guess it depends on how you define cheaply made. But yeah, they under $300.00 class saws are almost all best defined as cheaply made. 

With your budget constraints, I would STRONGLY suggest looking either used, or if you can still find one on clearance, picking up a Ridgid TS3660 from Home Depot. Probably more saw than you want, but it's a great saw, that can do the stuff you are talking about here.

On the dust collection note. You should be considering the impacts of sawdust on your health as well. You will want to keep and use good quality dust masks. You will also want to to extract the sawdust from the source with at the very least, a good strong shop vac with a 2.5" hose. Make sure you are using one with a separator, or at least a filter bag, and a HEPA filter (the bag is to keep the HEPA filter flowing longer).


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> For your shop's cleanliness, and your health, forget a dust collection bag, and make sure you get a saw capable of hooking up to at the very least a shop vac. (You do have a shop vac right?).


Actually, no. So far, I've only been cutting balsa wood in a small X-Acto mitre box and sanding things out on my front porch as the sun sets. There hasn't been a need yet for any serious cutting and/or cleaning tools.

I guess I need to add a shop vac to my list of "Things To Buy For My New Hobby"...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Armchair Bronco said:


> Let's assume for the sake of argument that all of these were about the same price and the same reliability level.
> 
> If I wanted to pick a winner based on which saw was better for small projects (like smallish boxes, or small pieces of furniture, and so on) is there one saw that's clearly in the lead?


You could get 10 "yes" answers with 10 different recommendations! So, "no". :laughing: 

Once you're comparing apples to apples (same class of saw), the end performance is largely determined by good setup and good blade selection. Most are urging you get into a full size cast iron saw with a belt driven induction motor... whether Delta, Ridgid, Grizzly, Jet, GI, etc., they're very similar, and very capable. There are other viable choices in type of saw, but these should handle the majority of your needs for a lifetime....they're heavy/stable, quiet, reliable, accurate, flexible, large enough, and powerful enough. What you like best about them is what matters at this point, so if one has a fence you like better, or is cheaper, or is your favorite color, etc., go with it, do a good job with the setup, and equip it with a good blade or two, and odds are good you'll be happy.


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I've done some research, and it definitely looks like one of the Ridgid saws is the way to go.

Folks have been mentioning both the 3650 and the 3660. The HD website still shows the 3650, but not the 3660. I've found on-line threads from mid-February when these were still selling at a discount, around $399. They're now around $450.

What are the differences? I'm going to call around to Home Depots in the Seattle area today to see what's available, but if all I can find is a 3650, should I pull the trigger?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The TS3650 and TS3660 are for all intents and purposes the same saw... I honestly think the only difference is the packaging they shipped in. The TS3650 ships in one box, the TS3660 in two. Both will give you a hernia if you try dead lifting them...

These saws were on clearance, making room for the R4511...

Of course if you can scrape up the bucks, that R4511 looks to be a great saw...

Another option, since you mention you are near Seattle, check your local Craigslist for a second hand saw. There are a LOT of the older Ridgid, and Emmerson built Craftsman saws that are selling in good condition for under $300.00. Well worth a look!


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

DARN! I've spent some time this morning calling around the various Home Depots in the Puget Sound region (even as far south as the Oregon border) and NO ONE (and I mean *no one*) as any of these left. 6 weeks ago, each store had from 3 to 6 of 'em, but they're all gone now. :furious:

Looks like I waited about 6 weeks too long to get started with my new hobby! :thumbdown:

HomeDepot.com does have some online, but the website is affiliated with Home Depot (the store) in name only. So if I buy online for $447, I'll have to eat a $210 shipping fee (and probably sales tax, too). NOT GONNA HAPPEN.

The new granite-top model looks nice, but it's even more expensive at $599. And HD has no sales planned any time soon.

So....it seems like I'll have to identify another comparable brand or look at getting a used table saw. I don't mind doing the latter as long as I know what to look for. (Hint, hint: so I need some more specific recommendations, 'cause I don't think I'm gonna see any Ridgid 3650's on the used market for the next decade!)


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

See if any of the stores are willing to have a 3650/3660 shipped in from another store at no additional charge. Even if it's $450, it's a great deal....they sold a lot of them for $550-$599. 

You can usually get a 10% coupon from the Post Office....ask for a moving kit. HD will accept a Lowe's coupon too. You can actually find coupons on Ebay too....legit ones. 

The Delta from Lowes is a comparable saw but will likely cost more....not much else ins a new full size saw in that price range. You might be able to get the Hitachi C10FL at Lowes down to $450 or so...functional full size cast iron saw. Used is always an option. 

If no one has mentioned it yet, the Craftsman 21829 (Ryobi BT3### variation) is a different class of saw, but is capable when tuned properly....goes on sale in the $400 range. See BT3Central.com for a ton more info.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Armchair,

I bought a Ridgid 3660 just yesterday for $399 from HD. Of course, I'm on the other end of the country in PA. Maybe try Knotscott's idea of seeing if HD can get you one shipped in from another store.

When you started this thread I was thinking that a decent job-site saw might meet your needs as sounds like you may not need a full sized saw. Lowe's has a Hitachi for $309 (C10RA3) but I have no idea of how good a saw it is. Lowe's also has a Delta contractor saw (similar to the Ridgid) on clearance for $399 but without a fence.

Bill


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

knotscott said:


> See if any of the stores are willing to have a 3650/3660 shipped in from another store at no additional charge. Even if it's $450, it's a great deal....they sold a lot of them for $550-$599.
> 
> You can usually get a 10% coupon from the Post Office....ask for a moving kit. HD will accept a Lowe's coupon too. You can actually find coupons on Ebay too....legit ones.
> 
> ...


How odd.... How on earth did I miss that?

I own the non folding Ryobi version of this saw )BT3100-1) and LOVE the thing... I have it pretty much decked out with almost every accessory available for it...


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Armchair,
> 
> I bought a Ridgid 3660 just yesterday for $399 from HD. Of course, I'm on the other end of the country in PA. Maybe try Knotscott's idea of seeing if HD can get you one shipped in from another store.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try this idea. I talked at length to someone in one of the Tacoma HD stores today (even though I live in Seattle) and I was really impressed how helpful the guy was. Maybe I work something out.

Since HD is the exclusive distributor for Ridgid products, I don't really have any other choice.


----------



## Nomes (Mar 21, 2009)

I just bought a Delta contractor saw Haven't had a chance to use it But it seems to be a good saw. Saw with fence $588. I opened a charge with Lowes and got 10% off. I'll just pay it off before the end of the Mo. :yes:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of buying used. Get on craigslist and find a used one for 150 bucks, buy a new fence for 150 bucks or less, and spend 25 bucks on a book that will show you how to tune, and use it. Learning how to clean and tune it will actually help your woodworking. Believe it or not :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Armchair Bronco said:


> Actually, no. So far, I've only been cutting balsa wood in a small X-Acto mitre box and sanding things out on my front porch as the sun sets. There hasn't been a need yet for any serious cutting and/or cleaning tools.
> 
> I guess I need to add a shop vac to my list of "Things To Buy For My New Hobby"...


Besides looking on craigs list or home depot you may want to look at this, since someone mentioned your health which is important.

http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

I did the following google search targeting CraigsList and found lots of cities where lightly used Ridgid 3650's were available...but none of them were near Seattle. Found a couple in Denver where my folks live, but that's not going to do me any good unless I move to Denver.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ridgid+3650+site%3Acraigslist.org&aq=f&oq

Darn it! I'm really bummed. The new granite topped replacement looks awesome, but it's more than 100 pounds heavier and it's also quite a bit bigger. The 3650/3660 was just the right size. And the newer model ain't $399...that's for sure.

I'll have to try some "social engineering" at HD tomorrow.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bronco,

Regarding the new granite top Ridgid: It may not be much bigger as it doesn't have the motor sticking out the back like a traditional contractor's saw. It's a 'Hybrid' so the motor is tucked inside - a nice design. It's one heavy sucker, though. The box says the carton weight is 477 lbs!

Bill


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Bronco,
> 
> Regarding the new granite top Ridgid: It may not be much bigger as it doesn't have the motor sticking out the back like a traditional contractor's saw. It's a 'Hybrid' so the motor is tucked inside - a nice design. It's one heavy sucker, though. The box says the carton weight is 477 lbs!
> 
> Bill


Yeah, I nearly fainted when I saw the weight. I'd have to enlist the help of several friends if I bought one. The 3660 is around 300 pounds.

Another option, I guess, would be the GO444 or GO575 from Grizzly. But those are $625/$635 respectively with a $90 shipping fee. I suppose could drive to Bellingham, WA (2 hours each way). But, man, this is starting to get expensive. I still need a router and a workbench and a 4" or 5" vise...

I'll reserve judgement until I can see one of the granite models in person. Would I be able to fit something like that into a Dodge Grand Caravan minivan? Seems like -- it's about the weight of a couple of offensive linemen, and the Caravan can seat 7 adults. Guess I'd be OK.


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Having HD ship out a Ridgid 3650/3660 from another store isn't going to work for me as the freight cost will still be the same as the online price.

So: what are some suggested *used* makes & models I should look at, especially smaller footprint table saws, and how much should I expect to pay for a used but well-cared-for table saw?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bronco wrote:

<<_Would I be able to fit something like that into a Dodge Grand Caravan minivan? Seems like -- it's about the weight of a couple of offensive linemen, and the Caravan can seat 7 adults. Guess I'd be OK._>>

That's what I brought my 3660 home in; a '01 Grand Caravan. The 3660's box is longer than the granite model. It fit (barely) when I tilted the middle seats forward. Weight shouldn't be a problem for your vehicle unless you also load up all the people that are going to help you carry the saw into the house!

Do you have a Lowe's nearby? The Delta model they are clearancing out is a simillar saw, and though you have to pay extra for the fence, some people like the Delta fence more than the Ridgid.

If anyone in the SE PA area wants a Ridgid TS3660, the Langhorne HD still had one as of about an hour ago.

Bill


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Do you have a Lowe's nearby? The Delta model they are clearancing out is a simillar saw, and though you have to pay extra for the fence, some people like the Delta fence more than the Ridgid.
> 
> Bill


I just called the local Lowes in Issaquah, WA and they have one (and only one) Delta contractor saw left. Current price is $399. I asked them to hold it for me for 24 hours, so that's all the time I have to research this.

From what I've heard in this thread, it seems like it matches up well with the Ridgid 3660 but has the added cost of a new fence. On other sites (Sawmill Creek) reviewers seem to like the T2 fence, and some have purchased it off Amazon.com for $126.

Another plus is that it weighs *only* 234 pounds, not 450, so I'll only need 2 friends to help out with setup, not 17. :thumbsup:

The Ridgid just isn't an option now that all of them are gone from the Pacific Northwest. If I don't move fast on this Delta, I may miss out on another clearance-priced table saw and be kicking myself all over again.

Should I go for it?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Heck, go for it! I looked at both saws and it was a toss-up. The only feature the Ridgid had over the Delta visually is that the Delta uses a V-belt but the Ridgid uses a flat belt like the serpentine belt in a car. 

Ridgid has a lifetime warranty but I don't know what Delta offers on their saw. I think the Delta's trunnion assembly is all cast iron but the Ridgid's is cast iron and white metal.

If you get one of Lowe's "Moving Coupons" you can get another 10% off both saw and fence (the T2 fence is on sale, too). They'll email you the coupon. The T2 fence is supposed to be excellent, though the Amazon price is about $175. I think it's on sale at Lowe's for $139.

Bill


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Heck, go for it! I looked at both saws and it was a toss-up. The only feature the Ridgid had over the Delta visually is that the Delta uses a V-belt but the Ridgid uses a flat belt like the serpentine belt in a car.
> 
> Ridgid has a lifetime warranty but I don't know what Delta offers on their saw. I think the Delta's trunnion assembly is all cast iron but the Ridgid's is cast iron and white metal.
> 
> ...


Great. It seems like the Delta 979 paired up with a T2 fence is a great option for me. Thanks for all the feedback.

My wife and I live our lives debt free, but she gave me the OK to open up a Lowe's credit card so I can get 10% off this purchase. Then we'll pay it off immediately. I'll have to research this "Moving Coupon", too -- I'll need to do this fast, since I'm paying for the saw tomorrow.

Regarding transporting this thing to my garage, what am I up against? I think the shipping weight in the carton is about 250 to 275 lbs. I'm sure I'll need some help at the staging area @ Lowe's to get it into the Dodge Grand Caravan, but I'm wondering if I can get this thing assembled by myself if I open it up inside the minivan and move out one piece at a time. Is this doable? *EDIT:* The instructions said *at least* 2 people are need to flip the saw right-side-up as it's assembled upside-down.

Also, how long does it take to assemble such a saw, and can a reasonably smart person make the adjustments necessary to get everything square and aligned? *EDIT:* The instructions say 4 to 6 hours.

Lastly, I'm assuming that the T2 fence will be a drop-in accessory for me, right? I won't need to drill any holes or do any mods to the table saw since I'm using Delta items across the board. *EDIT:* I confirmed that this is a drop-in replacement. I wish, however, there were a version available that didn't have such long rails. These will take up a lot of scarce real estate in my garage. I could probably make due initially without any rails at all -- the space on the table is enough for what I have planned.

Can I install the T2 without the long (57") rails?


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

By the way, looks like Delta has a 5 year warranty. It's hard to beat the lifetime warranty you get from Ridgid once you register it on-line.

Other anecdotes:

* "Delta" is easier to spell than "Ridgid" (I keep wanting to type "Rigid")

* I'm a Denver Broncos fan, so I really prefer the *orange* color of the Ridgid. Oh well, the gray of the Delta will suit me fine. 

* Both saws have roller type assemblies, which is also a plus for someone like me with very little room to spare in the garage. I'll probably be moving this thing around a lot.

* As I noted in the post above, I wish there were a version of the T2 fence available with sorter rails. Right now, I need the space as opposed to longer rails.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bronco,

Regarding getting the saw out of your van: With the Ridgid I just got, I did exactly what you suggested. I opened the box up while in the van and took things down to the basement piece by piece. I had rotator cuff surgery three weeks ago so actually I used my 21 and 25 year-old sons for this - but what are kids for?! Anyway, there was only one piece that took the two of them to move: The table/trunnion/arbor/apron assembly was all together. Next heaviest pieces were the table extensions and the motor.

Then again, you could probably get the box out of the van real fast by opening the tailgate and then flooring the throttle.

I just got done assembling mine tonight. I didn't time myself but I would guess it took about five hours. I was working at a leisurely pace and was being careful to check most everything. I got it together working on and off over two evenings.

<<_...can a reasonably smart person make the adjustments necessary to get everything square and aligned?_>> 

Yep. The only tools I needed were screwdrivers, some regular wrenches, some Allen wrenches and a large square for blade alignment.

<<Lastly, I'm assuming that the T2 fence will be a drop-in accessory for me, right? I won't need to drill any holes or do any mods to the table saw since I'm using Delta items across the board.>>

It should bolt right up to the holes in the edge of the table.

Good luck and let us know how you make out!

Bill


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

So, it's a done deal! Stopped by the Post Office this morning to request a Moving Packet. Sure enough, there was the Lowes 10% discount card inside.

Then, I headed over to Lowes in Issaquah, WA and got the Delta 36-979 10" table saw for $399 and a Delta T2 fence for $129. After applying the 10% discount, my cost out-the-door was $475. Not bad for a new saw; 10 to 15 year old Deltas regularly sell on CraigsList for $300 and up. So I'm happy. I saw the floor model (no pun intended) and was surprised how big it was. It's going to take up at least 50% more space than I anticipated. Oh, well.

I've got the 300-pound beast sitting in the "Will Call" area @ Lowes. Now I need to enlist the help of some friends over the weekend. If the weather's nice, maybe I can bribe 'em with a BBQ lunch and a cactus-league baseball game. Wait...what am I thinking? This is Seattle! It's gonna rain all weekend.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Since it's Seattle, how about bribing your friends with a game of Hackey Sack and some Seattle's Best coffee?

Okay jokes aside, that's a nice score... I'm not sure how pressed you are for space for sure, but the Delta Cotnractors saws are very popular saws that should be around for your kids and grand kids if you decide to keep it...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Armchair Bronco said:


> ....It's going to take up at least 50% more space than I anticipated. Oh, well....


Not to worry, you'll get at least 50% more enjoyment out of it, at least 50% more cutting, and at least 50% higher resale from it than most portables. :thumbsup: 

Congrats!


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

When I was leaving Lowes, I made the BIG MISTAKE of checking out some of the wooden sheds they had in the parking lot. Man 'o' man... Now I'm sitting here thinking how nice one of those 12' x 8' or 12' x 10' wooden sheds/workshops would look in my backyard! The "Country Manor" and "Rancher" sheds looked really appealing and the tools in my garage-based shop + the new table saw would fit in there perfectly, freeing up the already-crowded garage for more storage.

I have a really bad feeling that this new hobby is going to end up being VERY expensive...


----------



## sikrap (Mar 7, 2009)

Armchair Bronco said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> When I was leaving Lowes, I made the BIG MISTAKE of checking out some of the wooden sheds they had in the parking lot. Man 'o' man... Now I'm sitting here thinking how nice one of those 12' x 8' or 12' x 10' wooden sheds/workshops would look in my backyard! The "Country Manor" and "Rancher" sheds looked really appealing and the tools in my garage-based shop + the new table saw would fit in there perfectly, freeing up the already-crowded garage for more storage.
> 
> I have a really bad feeling that this new hobby is going to end up being VERY expensive...


You got that right!! I bought the ridgid for the sale price because I knew it was a great saw and I'm taking up woodworking. Since then, I have also bought a couple of dozen clamps, dado set, band saw, miter saw, 5 or 6 planes, miter saw, set of chisels, and spare blades for the tablesaw. And I still have to rebuild my garage:wacko: Good Luck!!!


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

sikrap said:


> You got that right!! I bought the ridgid for the sale price because I knew it was a great saw and I'm taking up woodworking. Since then, I have also bought a couple of dozen clamps, dado set, band saw, miter saw, 5 or 6 planes, miter saw, set of chisels, and spare blades for the tablesaw. And I still have to rebuild my garage:wacko: Good Luck!!!


I still need to get a router and a router table; a heavy-duty crosscut miter attachment; an oversized miter box and handheld miter saws for smaller work; a 4" or 5" vise; and a couple of thick maple workbench tops.

I'll be getting everything except the crosscut miter attachment from Grizzly, so I'll have some good quality items, but I'll be paying some serious coin for them. At least I've got the biggest of the "Big Ticket Items" out of the way. For what I have planned, I can't imagine needing any single tool that will come close to $399.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Armchair Bronco said:


> .... At least I've got the biggest of the "Big Ticket Items" out of the way. For what I have planned, I can't imagine needing any single tool that will come close to $399.


Yeah...right! (write that down!) :laughing: :lol: 

Let me introduce you to Mr. Jointer, Mr. Planer, Mrs. DC, Mr. BS, and Miss DP. :shutup:



:icon_biggrin:

BTW, Sam's Club has a "Seville" maple workbench that's a pretty good starting point for a nice wwing bench for $200. 72" x 24"


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

Do you have access to 220 volts?


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> Do you have access to 220 volts?


I don't know. I was planning to have an electrician add a 20 amp outlet to my garage, but I don't know whether I have other voltages already wired up. :confused1:


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

I just picked up my table saw. The associate @ Lowes who helped me load it (and the T2 fence) into my Dodge Grand Caravan said it was probably the heaviest thing he had ever lifted in several years! I think I strained my back a little, too! :icon_mad: Oh well...water under the bridge. Now it's time to assemble this thing.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bronco,

I'll bet that T2 fence box had some weight to it, too, for a fence. That's a seriously heavy-duty unit.

Have a good time putting it together! I enjoyed doing mine. I just took my time and is was like assembling a big puzzle.

Bill


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Bronco,
> 
> I'll bet that T2 fence box had some weight to it, too, for a fence. That's a seriously heavy-duty unit.
> 
> ...


Tell me about the T2 fence! That thing was a beast, too. But the dead weight of the 36-979 is in a class of its own.

I just finished putting the base together. It took much longer than I thought it would take, but at least it's done!

One of my boys, the 11 year old, helped me out, and I put his small hands to good use in some of the tight spots. There was a glitch when I installed one of the wheels. There was a bolt in the leg that was sticking out just far enough to touch the plastic wheel and keep it from rolling. I had to break out my Dremel tool and attach a grinding stone. 4 minutes later, the problem was solved and the wheel was spinning freely.

It took me another 15 minutes to get the base almost perfectly level. I couldn't get it completely level because I had to level along 4 sides but only 2 sides are ajdustable. But it's darn close.

I'm done for the day. Tomorrow, one of my neighbords and his 2 boys will be helping me pull the main assembly out of the Caravan. I'm hoping to be making sawdust by sunset tomorrow!


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, the weekend is over, but I finally got my new table saw assembled. It was an interesting experience, but I'm hoping that I won't have to do it again in this lifetime. With any luck, I can hand this Delta 36-979 down to one of my boys...or to a grandkid when I finally get some 20 years from now.

I got help from a couple of neighbors -- unloading the saw from the van and then turning it upright later in the day -- and from my oldest son (he's 11 years old). There's no way I could have done this solo.

I don't have a 20 amp outlet in my garage, so I wasn't able to take it for a "test spin". What would happen if I tried to use this saw through a 15 amp outlet?

I've got the fence sitting on the floor, and I'm not going to install it until I figure out how I'm going to store this beast in my garage. But, my wife has given me the OK to buy an 8' x 12' "Rancher" shed from Lowes, and that will become my new workshop. It'll take about 2 months to get all the Home Owner's Association paperwork ready and to level some ground in the backyard, but after that I'll finally have my own wood working and hobby shop!

And all it took was buying an oversized 10" contractor's saw!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bronco,

Congratulations on getting it together so quickly!

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if there isn't much else on the circuit, shouldn't this saw run on a 15 amp breaker? The motor (if it's basically the same as my Ridgid) should draw 13 amps.

Bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Delta motor is a 15 amp motor, and motors throw a huge amperage spike at startup. You might trip a 15 amp breaker, but I'd be tempted just to hear it run once.


----------



## glassyeyes (Mar 25, 2009)

*Saw choices*

LOWES IS HAVIN A SALE ON THE DELTA AND T2 FENCE, 15% OFF staring Sunday, AND a credit card deal on 12 months. The Delta gets excellent reviews, but like all contractor's saws tends to spew sawdeust everywhere due to the motor hanging out the back. Otherwise it gets great reviews. Ridgid TS3660 -- the only published difference is that the fence rails come in one piece on the 3660, and in two pieces on the 3650.

Biggest complaint on used saws -- the FENCES. Many are just junk. If they clamp both fore-and-aft, they tend to be inaccurate and not parallel.

Most used saws are upgradeable in this respect, though; if you find one with a not-too-horrible fence, you can replace that when you get the money.

I've put some information on the new Ridgid on this site. It's a HYBRID style, so the motor is entirely inside the cabinet, saving floor space, and the quality of construction seems quite good. The assembly instructions aren't the greatest, though.


----------

